# Do I need a blue paper



## Sarahpic (Oct 5, 2014)

I have just bought a car in Greece I'm a UK citizen I went to kep on Friday at first they said I needed a green card then they said I didn't coz I'm from the UK then they told me I needed a blue paper from the police so i went to the police and they told me I couldn't get the blue paper from them I had to go to dodekanisou to get it from there , I have just spoken with a lawyer and he says I don't need this paper this is for non eu people , please can some one help before I waste a whole day 
Thank you


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Sarahpic, 

if you have UK/EU nationality and you are a Greek resident, you don't need a Green Card; you simply register your car as any Greek would. 

If you are not a Greek resident, you'll need to take your car to the UK to register it there. That's where it gets slightly more complicated: You'll either have to ship the car or get a Greek temporary number plate. 

See Your Europe: Buying a car abroad. 

Good luck!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Your Europe said:


> Hi Sarahpic,
> 
> 
> If you are not a Greek resident, you'll need to take your car to the UK to register it there. That's where it gets slightly more complicated: You'll either have to ship the car or get a Greek temporary number plate.
> ...


----------

